# Best camera for manual controls and great picture quality well under Rs.10000



## hari.vgl (Aug 22, 2011)

I want a new camera for use at home..when going out somewhere and such similar needs...also i want to experiment with manual controls..like if there are 3 objects at 3 depths then being able to focus on any one...picture quality should be really good..depth of picture will also be appreciated..like if i can take bokeh shots occasionally...good shutter times..that is..speed will also be great....apart from casual photos..i also would often take photos which have to can convey a 1000 words..   ...i mean...the spirit of some occasion..an early morning shot..or a person's expression...etc...i hope you get it...i dont want huge sized prints..maybe it will jus tbe for online purposes like facebook and preserving moments... I had looked at the finepix s2950..but i cant decide..please help...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 22, 2011)

Friend of mine bought a Finepix S2950 along with free tripod for some 9.5k somewhere in Bangalore. I never got a look at it though. You sure it has manual focus? Most P&S cams don't.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2011)

just get canon sx130IS eyes closed...none of the cheap cams beat that in manual controls


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 22, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> just get canon sx130IS eyes closed...none of the cheap cams beat that in manual controls



Can you manually set stuff like Aperture and use integers (like 156) for ISO ?


----------



## dabster (Aug 27, 2011)

Aperture in f-stops yes, check specs it should be of 1/2 or 1/3 f-stop that canon would have allowed.
ISO - No user defined integers - only the preset values 80,100... 1600..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2011)

ooh I missed to answer this...

if u use aperture priority then u can set aperture and shutter speed will change automatically and its inverse is shutter priority

in manual mode u can set all manually...soo u see its just like slr settings...


----------

